# Нуклеопластика при протрузиях дисков грудного отдела



## Avsavel77 (24 Дек 2021)

Здравствуйте! Прошу ответить уважаемых докторов
Около месяца беспокоит тянущая боль под левой лопаткой, усиливающаяся при подъёме руки или наклоне вперёд.
По заключению мрт:
Задняя парамедианная протрузия диска th9-10 до 0,2 см, просвет левого корешкового канала сужен.
Задняя парамедианная протрузия диска th-10-11 до 0,2 см, просвет левого корешкового канала сужен.
Какое в данном случае может быть лечение?
Применяется ли нуклеопластика при протрузиях дисков грудного отдела?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Дек 2021)

Выпячивание МПД в ГОП до 2 мм является нормой. Так что никаких протрузий нет. 
Боли в области лопатки могут быть связаны с наличием миофасциального синдрома. Нужен тщательный неврологический осмотр для определения причины боли и состояния подостной и подлопаточной мышц.  Желательно обратиться к врачу-мануальному терапевту, владеющему мышечными техниками.


----------



## Avsavel77 (24 Дек 2021)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо! Посоветуете специалиста в Москве?


----------

